# Magazine?



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Whats the best Slot Car magazine(s) that covers HO scale? Have a link?
Thanks!


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

H.O. World (howorld.fsmra.com) for one.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'd stay right here on Hobby Talk!!! New articles come out all the time, plus pics. It's a great place!!! Just my thoughts...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Magazines are like so 20th century . . .


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*right here*

My opinion is the same as 'Doba's. The internet is the only way to go at this time. I think the only magazine is Model Car Racing. They only gave one-two page blips on HO slots. I think the net is the place to find what you need.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I have bought a few of old 70's magazines off the bay and they only had a few pages of customizing and the a bunch of adds that show how cheap they used to be compared to today's prices. Online is it. I agree. David


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks. I dont plan on leaving Hobby Talk or the internet. My main hobby is RC car racing. I have subscriptions to two mags. Theres things in there that arent on the net. I could pay twice the subscription price for their on line services, but rather not. HOracer, thanks for the address. Ill check it out.


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

"Magazines are like so 20th century . . ." Doba w/ your avatar that's funny!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

This is one more vote for what Doba said. 

I used to buy Model Car Racing (MCR) but it is very 1:32/1:24-centric. Some articles such as scenery are useable for any scale but most of MCR is devoted to testing specif 1:32 releases or building 1:32 and 1:24 tracks. I have gotten vastly more information on HO from HT in the past 8 months than I have from all the magazines I've read from the mid-60's to date. The net in general and this forum in particular are very good HO info sources. Beyond HT, some other great sources of info are listed below:

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/

http://www.slotmonsters.com/

http://www.howorld.net/

http://www.trackhobbies.com/Index.html

Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*nudder link*

The best HO "reading material" was/is the now defunct HOUSA-zine. Half newsletter, half magazine. It was run by Rick Burneson as it's last owner/editor. I remember it getting up to 60-80 pages of HO only info. You may want to try to get hold of Rick to see if he has back issues he can sell you. It would be dated info, be the entertainment was priceless. I still pick up the old issues to leaf through them.

Another HO only print magazine/journal is the HO Journal which was put out by Scale Auto. They got up to 9 issues, and still show 7 back issues still available. Again, because they haven't printed for awhile, it will be dated info, however, it will be entertaining. Here is the link to the Scale Auto page for the Journal;
http://www.scaleauto.com/journal/back.htm

Hope that helps also?


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Without a doubt, HT is a great source for info. As a "paper collector" of slot related books & magazines, I enjoy many of the ads, articles & features that 
are unique to that forum of nostalgia. In 1967 "Car Model" published an excellent special issue devoted to HO car model racing, also the mag. title.
From an intro to Ho racing, servicing/tuning T-Jets, lights in cars, & wheelie
mods. there is quite a bit of car info. Track layout ideas start with table construction, plans, extensive landscaping, & wiring. The articles illustrate building a 5x18 layout of 4 lanes called "Scottsboro Raceway". 
IMHO, paper is  and :thumbsup: !!


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

*Car Model Handbook and HO Cut-out City*

Here are a couple of old publications that are now on-line:

http://www.slotmonsters.com/slot-car-magazines-and-books.ashx


----------

